# New to horse forum



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi everyone it's nice to meet you guys I own a 15 year old OTTB gelding I named Tucker which I adopted in January 2021. I have a question regarding something in the health category so I will head there now.


----------



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Handsome boy! Welcome!


----------



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Handsome boy! Welcome!


Thank you he's the first horse I've outright owned.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum...

Welcome to horse ownership, a never ending learning experience.
Nice horse, all the best with him.
🐴...


----------



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)

horselovinguy said:


> WELCOME to the Forum...
> 
> Welcome to horse ownership, a never ending learning experience.
> Nice horse, all the best with him.
> 🐴...


Even almost a year into it and he's still keeping me on my toes


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Scoottie..._its only just begun. _

People jokingly say horses go out to see how best they can injure or kill themselves daily...hopefully your guy is not one of those..................
🐴....


----------



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)

horselovinguy said:


> Scoottie..._its only just begun. _
> 
> People jokingly say horses go out to see how best they can injure or kill themselves daily...hopefully your guy is not one of those..................
> 🐴....


I knowingly adopted an accident prone horse and yeah he is one of them. I worked at a Thoroughbred adoption facility and I just had to fall in love with the one who tries to kill himself on anything and everything.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Scoottie said:


> I knowingly adopted an accident prone horse and yeah he is one of them. I worked at a Thoroughbred adoption facility and I just had to fall in love with the one who tries to kill himself on anything and everything.


Meh... Last horse I bought, and my all-time favorite, was accident prone. He has some gnarly scarring to prove it. His name reflected it. 

I changed his name, gave him a job, and he hasn't had an accident or injury in the over two years I've owned him.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Congrats on your new buddy. I can remember my very first horse (well pony) I was about 8 years old and she was a little paint and her name was Buttermilk, I will be 64 in a few weeks and that little lady will be forever in my heart..


----------



## Scoottie (Jan 2, 2022)

My Salty Pony said:


> Congrats on your new buddy. I can remember my very first horse (well pony) I was about 8 years old and she was a little paint and her name was Buttermilk, I will be 64 in a few weeks and that little lady will be forever in my heart..


The 31st will make 1 year of his adoption and thank you he really is making me learn alot.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Welcome! Lots of good horse camaraderie and help here!


----------

